# "gesunder"  Menschenverstand



## CN Punk (12 September 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht, inweiweit der gesunde Menschenverstand bei einer Anmeldung bei solchen Projekten ausgeschaltet ist, aber ich vertrete die Meinung, dass Ihr euch häufig wahllos auf diesen Seiten anmeldet und nicht "richtig lest". Ich beschäftige mich privat mit diesen Seiten und habe immer gar keine Probleme die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu erkennen. Solche "Verträge" die abgeschlossen werden fallen unter §312 und man wird lt. diesem noch vor Anmeldung in AGB über Widerrufsrecht und Modalitäten sowie das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages informiert. Ab dem Anmeldezeitpunkt sollte einem nach den Belehrungen wohl klar sein, dass es niemanden entfallen sollte, direkt nach Anmeldung einen Widerruf an den Anbieter zu verfassen.

Rechnung nicht zahlen, hip oder hop ! Wer nicht liest, sollte auch die Konsequenzen tragen. Es gibt üblere "Abzocken" über die man sich aufregen sollte. So z. B. Versicherungsprämien über 1 Mio. abschließen, die nach Inflation noch 850.000 € wert sind. Da verschenkt man förmlich 150.000 € für nichts. Da sollte man doch diese 54 € Halbjahresbeitrag verschmerzen können, selbst bei 1.000 Euro Monatseinkommen !


----------



## Teleton (12 September 2008)

*AW: "gesunder"  Menschenverstand*



CN Punk schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich privat mit diesen Seiten und habe immer gar keine Probleme die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu erkennen.


Echt stark, aber kommt das möglicherweise davon, dass Du Dich mit diesen Seiten beschäftigst?


> Es gibt üblere "Abzocken" über die man sich aufregen sollte. So z. B. Versicherungsprämien über 1 Mio. abschließen, die nach Inflation noch 850.000 € wert sind. Da verschenkt man förmlich 150.000 € für nichts.


Tut mir leid um Deine 150.000,wie konnte das passieren?


----------



## Wembley (12 September 2008)

*AW: "gesunder"  Menschenverstand*



CN Punk schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich privat mit diesen Seiten und habe immer gar keine Probleme die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu erkennen.


Wow, du bist unser Held.


CN Punk schrieb:


> Wer nicht liest, sollte auch die Konsequenzen tragen.


Falsch, wer zu dumm oder nicht willens ist, den Preis richtig darzustellen und nicht einmal einfachstes Webdesign hinkriegen kann oder will, sollte die Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2008)

*AW: "gesunder"  Menschenverstand*



CN Punk schrieb:


> Wer nicht liest, sollte auch die Konsequenzen tragen.


Ist ungefähr so dämlich wie die Aussage:  Wer nachts durch den Park geht und überfallen wird, 
ist selber  schuld. Jeder muß  wissen, dass das gefährlich ist. Vergewaltiger müssen  daher frei
 ausgehen, da sie nur den auf Lebenserfahrung basierenden Erwartungen  entsprochen haben.


----------



## Reinhard (13 September 2008)

*AW: "gesunder"  Menschenverstand*



CN Punk schrieb:


> Solche "Verträge" die abgeschlossen werden fallen unter §312 und man wird lt. diesem noch vor Anmeldung in AGB über Widerrufsrecht und Modalitäten sowie das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages informiert. Ab dem Anmeldezeitpunkt sollte einem nach den Belehrungen wohl klar sein, dass es niemanden entfallen sollte, direkt nach Anmeldung einen Widerruf an den Anbieter zu verfassen.


Schon mal BGB 312d(3) gelesen? Darauf berufen sich nämlich diese "Möchtegernanbieter".

Wenn du all diesem Mehrwertschwachsinn bis heute entgangen bist, dann sei dankbar drum.
Aber erspare uns - und mir persönlich erst recht - dein Überlegenheitsgehabe! Bitte!

 Danke.


----------



## Bambi (13 September 2008)

*AW: "gesunder"  Menschenverstand*

Könnte es sich um eine Art Maulwurf handeln? Oder liege ich mit der Einschätzung jetzt gänzlich falsch?


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2008)

*AW: "gesunder"  Menschenverstand*

Nö, so Wichtigtuer und  alles Besserwisser kreuzen immer wieder mal auf


----------

